# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Test Cyp 250 real or fake?

## snow_boy

Anyone had any experience with this? my buddy swears by this guy, but im just curious myself if anyone has seen them before.

----------


## redz

It's a bit sketchy that the expiration date is so far out.

----------


## snow_boy

i have had others from other sources that had high exp dates. another bottle has a 2015 exp date with a lower batch number.

----------


## SlimJoe

Never seen it before

----------

